# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Установка 1С на UBUNTU

## asotel

Всем хорошего дня
подскажите если система UBUNTU 18/04 64-х разрядная, платформу 1С (клиенты и сервер) тоже нужно обязательно ставить 64-разрядные или можно и 32-х?
какие могут быть ньансы?

----------


## avm3110

можно и 32-х разрядные. Нюансы обычные :-)

----------

